# how to do a static governor adjustment on hmsk105



## mojo123 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was hoping someone could explain how to do this in detail because I screwed up and removed the governor arm and linkages. Now when I start the snowblower it revs so high I think its going to explode. Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank 30YearTech for this info.


Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. 

Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. 

Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. 

While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. 

Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. 

That's the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.


----------

